# Shattered Digitizer



## eriscentro (Aug 3, 2011)

I went to pull my inc2 out my pocket about an hour ago, only to drop it onto a tile floor, shattering the digitizer. The device doesn't have insurance, so I figured I'll replace the digitizer myself. Has anyone had to do this before? Are there any good guides, as well as a quality digitizer online? I guess it's back to the eris for a while....


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://j.mp/xz1k2s
Sorry... I just had to.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Rofl. Dude, that was just mean. 

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## brochaos (Jan 8, 2012)

i'm an average tinkerer, and i've replaced 2 digitzer's on the dinc2. my success rate was 50%. it can be hard getting the LCD off of the frame, and getting the buttons off smoothly too. take your time heating it up. also, while trying to get the lcd off, i managed to muck up the adhesive strip, and the digitizers I bought didn't come with replacements, so make sure you have a gameplan there.


----------

